# Borer Goat average size



## mad_science (Jan 14, 2013)

So I am building a stand for borer goats and I need to know the average size of the neck and the size at the weathers or perhaps the size to build the head gate. 

Any help would be very appreciated. 

Thanks!

onder:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure. Hopefully someone will answer soon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The collars for full grown does are 18" there is a little leeway there.
The buck one is 25". Hope that gives you an idea.
What we have found is that if they get agitated have backed out of the headpiece so do build it sturdy.


----------



## mad_science (Jan 14, 2013)

How long should the deck be?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll try to grab you some photos & measurements of mine tonight. I bought it off Craigslist and it was made for sheep, but it works well for my boers.


----------



## mad_science (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Are you doing something more like a milking stand, or a fitting stand? I have a fitting stand, that has an adjustable headpiece. It's about 4 feet long and 2 feet wide, roughly. It easily fits an 80 pound Boer market wether. Or a Border Collie.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The deck on ours is 20x48" Holds the buck just fine.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I couldn't grab a photo, but here are some dimensions that work for our boers:

deck: 20" wide x 50" long
Our deck moves up & down via a winch, when it is up it is at 20" high
The head piece adjusts between 25" and 35".

I would like the deck to be slightly wider, or to have those guard rails I've seen on some since I have a few animals who get antsy and go off the side and I'm always afraid they'll break their necks.

Here is a photo that I stole off Google, except our is a crank winch to raise/lower:


----------



## mad_science (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! I will post a picture with mesuments and tag so others can find this info in one place...


----------



## mad_science (Jan 14, 2013)

I will also add side rails, such a good idea


----------

